
Via-ipv6.com: enabling IPv4 sites for IPv6 only networks - telmich
https://ungleich.ch/u/blog/enabling-ipv4-only-sites-for-ipv6-only-networks/
======
tambre
The title "Hacker News in Now Reachable via IPv6" is false. The Ungleich guys
have done amazing work on promoting IPv6, but this is simply a proxy.

However, if you want to actually use HN over IPv6, then force it in your hosts
file:

    
    
        news.ycombinator.com 2606:4700::6810:686e
    

This comment's written over IPv6. :)

~~~
sliken
If that works, why not publish a AAAA record?

~~~
tambre
Their moderation tools aren't completely IPv6 compatible. I've emailed HN
every so often about IPv6 support over the past few years and they seem to
have been making progress on it.

------
tlb
Proxying is a terrible solution, since it allows the middleman to read all
your data and masquerade as you (since cookies are part of the data.)

Your should use the 6to4 tunnel provided by your ISP instead.

~~~
noipv6
6to4 has been de-preferenced by most operating systems.

what isps provide 6to4 tunnels, or even 6in4 tunnels (which i can only assume
you meant?)

(agreed on the proxying point, you'd have to explicitly trust the proxy
operator)

~~~
tlb
It's de-preferenced relative to v4. Which, if you have v4, you should just use
directly.

I was wrong above -- NAT64+DNS64 (not a tunnel) is generally what v6-only ISPs
provide.

------
Zenst
Slowly getting there, but (IMHO) until mobile telcos start to push IPv6, I'm
not seeing the momentum pushing it into normality.

Thing is, IPv6 took a while to come about (1) to solve a problem that had in
the meantime created many workarounds and alas those workarounds work and
still carry on for so many. Hence the return on investing in IPv6 when you
have existing infrastructure is outweighed by the costs still and in business
- it just works carries more weight than Engineers desires.

I still wonder when it will become the dominant over IPv4, but even those news
items saying that xxxx will be the year of ipv6 moved onto IOT and xxxx will
be the year of IOT.

But good that HN are onboard, but what factors do others see are for the
stagnant uptake on rolling IPv6 out?

(1) [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv6](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv6)
"In December 1998, IPv6 became a Draft Standard for the IETF, who subsequently
ratified it as an Internet Standard on 14 July 2017"

edit add - formatting and reference

~~~
kstrauser
According to Google [1], IPv6 is now about 30% of their traffic.

[1]
[https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html](https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html)

~~~
Zenst
Interesting as looking at that zoomed in you can clearly see peak and trough
playing out that seems to indicate that IPv6 becomes more popular during the
weekends! Which would perhaps indicate that uptake and usage is more common
with users than businesses users, possibly.

Not sure of exact explanation exactly, but certainly consistent trend upon
that graph. Though does bug me when you have time based graphs using time and
no indication what TZ the midnight/day cut-off mark used - may be using
browser local, may not, you just don't know.

~~~
kstrauser
The most common explanation I've heard is that home and mobile networks are
adopting IPv6 more quickly than businesses, so you see more v6 traffic on the
weekends when people are using their personal connections.

~~~
sliken
Large ISPs (in the USA anyways) like Comcast turn on IPv6 by default.

~~~
kstrauser
As I write this, I'm on a Comcast connection with IPv6.

~~~
sliken
My home has a comcast /60, so I could give every human on earth (call it 8
billion) an IPv4 worth of space (4 billion).

I've got a VPS as well with Linode that does IPV6 which makes IPv6 all the
more handy.

In reality I just have a /64 for untrusted wireless, /64 for trusted wireless,
/64 for trusted wired network, and /64 for untrusted wired network.

Nice that I can easily get to my OpenGarage widget remotely without having to
redirect ports, or depend on some random cloud.

